# Medicals



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all

Needs some advice re medicals: my husband has Epilepsy mildly last attack 6 years ago previously 8 years, and under control by medication, my self is Thyroid underactive only due to being removed and is on medication and is controlled, also slight Ashma mainly due to Hayfever and if I get a cold. We know that these may be refered back to our doctors but our doctors have said they would get paper work ready explaining this to take with us when we have medicals, can our application be declined on these grounds. We need to know because we might be putting the house through auction and we dont want to sell if we fail on medicals.

Anita


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sandy16 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Needs some advice re medicals: my husband has Epilepsy mildly last attack 6 years ago previously 8 years, and under control by medication, my self is Thyroid underactive only due to being removed and is on medication and is controlled, also slight Ashma mainly due to Hayfever and if I get a cold. We know that these may be refered back to our doctors but our doctors have said they would get paper work ready explaining this to take with us when we have medicals, can our application be declined on these grounds. We need to know because we might be putting the house through auction and we dont want to sell if we fail on medicals.
> 
> Anita


I'd get your medicals done first, and get your visa at least, before you sell the house. It's very difficult to go back if things don't work out as you want.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

sandy16 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Needs some advice re medicals: my husband has Epilepsy mildly last attack 6 years ago previously 8 years, and under control by medication, my self is Thyroid underactive only due to being removed and is on medication and is controlled, also slight Ashma mainly due to Hayfever and if I get a cold. We know that these may be refered back to our doctors but our doctors have said they would get paper work ready explaining this to take with us when we have medicals, can our application be declined on these grounds. We need to know because we might be putting the house through auction and we dont want to sell if we fail on medicals.
> 
> Anita


I totally agree with Topcat. We have known people come through the medicals with far more issues than you have listed, but again, others haven't. The immigration guidelines do change, usually in relation to whatever the needs are e.g. after the earthquake, the skilled migrant category has a lot more trades listed, and others have been removed.

It is safer to see what happens (especially as getting all the supporting paperwork from doctors can take time), rather than put all your eggs in one basket and be left with nothing. I'm sure it will be fine, but best to be safe anyway


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

jenswaters said:


> I totally agree with Topcat. We have known people come through the medicals with far more issues than you have listed, but again, others haven't. The immigration guidelines do change, usually in relation to whatever the needs are e.g. after the earthquake, the skilled migrant category has a lot more trades listed, and others have been removed.
> 
> It is safer to see what happens (especially as getting all the supporting paperwork from doctors can take time), rather than put all your eggs in one basket and be left with nothing. I'm sure it will be fine, but best to be safe anyway


Thank you Topcat and Jen
We can not get visa till my husband has a job offer due to points, he is a Carpenter, but we have decided not to go down the route of Auction and just wait for the house to sell, we will bare the medicals in mind if we get a offer on the house and get them done before signing contracts

Thanks
Anita


----------

